# Bar and Game Room Complete!!!!



## Scaler (Mar 11, 2008)

Started last winter. Finished just before Christmas. My husband and I did all the work ourself. Here is some photos


----------



## Scaler (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Scaler (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks great!! Now all you need is a wine cellar. What are the details on that back wall?? I cant figure out from the pics what it is, rock wallpaper???


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

you guys did a great job.

look fabulous.

enjoy it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Wow, looks great. 

A lot of planning went into that - you can tell. 

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow.. That is a nice job. Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow ... looks awesome! ... like the other user asked ... what's the back wall behind the bar? actually bricked?


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome job. What kind of cabinets did you use for the bar? What are the dimensions of the bar top?

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

njchan said:


> Wow ... looks awesome! ... like the other user asked ... what's the back wall behind the bar? actually bricked?


 
Looks like the pattern repeats. I'd guess 'paper'.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice ! The drop ceiling looks good with the pendant and track lighting, and also in the bar area !


----------



## Scaler (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes it is wallpaper. The bar is 12 feet we used unfinished base cabinets and then painted them and ruffed them up a bit. The front is the old doors we had from an old house that fit perfect, well we did have to cut them down a bit. The top is the same as the flooring we did a drip tray and trimed it out. Use epoxy on the top it was self leveling and much easier that I thought it would be to work with.


----------



## Scaler (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Beer Geek we made it into a kitchen also to do a little brewing!!!!


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Scaler said:


> Hey Beer Geek we made it into a kitchen also to do a little brewing!!!!


 
Where's the dispenser?


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

Good grief man, THAT's a BAR!


----------



## B Parker (Mar 25, 2008)

Where do you view pics?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

beginning of this post


----------



## bahamaspete (Mar 28, 2008)

*Wow Nice Bar*

100% funky fresh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## B Parker (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't see any pics, Maybe it's a work filter.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Ummmm... how much drinking exactly do you do?


----------



## CarpenterJim (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW, ya must have alot of friends?


----------



## Grimace (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool! Might want to change the sign though....."It's five o'clock *somewhere*"


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome bar! You gonna charge a cover to enter?


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

Now that's the kinda Bar I want to have:thumbup:


----------



## diyguy85 (Nov 18, 2013)

Scaler, your bar and game room is SUPER Impressive. I have a few questions for you about it, can you reply on here or PM me?


----------

